
Mommy, Why Is There a Server in the House? (2007) [pdf] - wolfgke
http://www.tomontech.com/upload/46eb74c0-76e7-4906-bba6-16e673445e7d/mommybook.pdf
======
blatant
No subliminal message or anything.

